# Advice 1st round of clomid.



## Vickia86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi, 
Basically I am wanting some positive stories here. As my confidence of this working is near zero. 

Here is my story. Was on pill for 11 years. Currently 31 years old. Stopped pill in 2015 (august). My periods never quite returned to normal. Went to GP. He was going to offer me clomid. But had to test my DH 1st. His SA came back with low morphology. So was referred for 'IVF'. He was sent to a urologist. Put on tablets to boost this issue. For 3 months with no effect. But I got pregnant naturally. However this ended in missed miscarriage which was discovered at my 12 week scan. 

It turned out that I had been referred to the fertility clinic. The consultant said that I probably had struggled to get pregnant because I wasn't ovulating properly. And that my H's issue was not a problem at all and not to be blamed for our infertility. Has anyone heard that before? Because even though I want to believe the consultant in fertility medicine. I had this ingrained in my head for approximately 8 months. It's hard to shake. 

More to the point I was and am not furious about the fact I was thinking we were going for ivf, when all I got put on was Clomid. A year wasted. 

I had to wait from march to July before I could start it, what with waiting for hsg test and natural periods to arrive. Which has built up my anxiety. CouPled with my miscarriage only being discovered at 3 months. 

The clomid worked quite well. Took 50mg for 5 days (2-6). I had potentially 3 eggs to be released. ThInk I released 2 because I had bilateral pain. My progrestrone was 121 day 21. What does that mean? Just waiting for AF to come along now. My husband says I'm too negative. But I don't want to get burnt that's all. Can anyone appreciate this? Also does moodiness last all cycle? Or just when you take the tablets? I just feel very alone at the minute. And like my DH just gets all the fun and just wants to be there when the good news arrives. I feel it won't affect him as much as it does me if I don't get pregnant because he isn't the one having his body manipulated. Has anyone felt like this before? 

Also my big burning question is...
If it clomid fails 1st time, why will it work any other time? I don't like that the only comfort clinic staff can give me is 'fingers crossed'. Especially when I feel so vulnerable. So that's why I need to hear some good stories and that I'm being negative for nothing. That it will all be ok in the end. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi,

It sounds like you've had a horrible time. So sorry about your miscarriage. 

So unless I've got this wrong - you did ovulate this month so could be in with a chance of a bfp. If it doesn't work this month at least you know that the dosage works for you and you can try again next month. 

I get cross with my oh sometimes as he moans about having to take some vitamins when I'm doing clomid and a trigger shot and internal scans each month. Think the clomid makes my mood worse though.

I don't personally have a positive story with clomid myself yet but trying again this month. Xx


----------



## Vickia86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi, 
Yes there is a chance I could get a BFP this month but I'm so doubtful due to all the other crap that has happened over the past 2 years. The first wasn't too bad. But the 2nd has been horrendous. I'm shattered and moody too. Every symptom I have had I thInk don't be silly it's a fluke or it's a sign you're coming on. 

Thank you for the info on clomid, I really appreciate it. 

What round are you on? 

Yeah, it worked well, so next cycle I have to have half the dose. But logically I thought if I had more than one egg, the chances of conception would increase because the sperm have a few to go at. Really than one that might not be that good?!? But there isn't always logic to this process.

X


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

It's such a horrible process - the waiting around is torture. 

I've already got a daughter and when I got pregnant with her I had no symptoms at all. I only did a test because I was bored and really didn't think I was pregnant. 

I'm on round 5 now (I think). I've been doing my temperatures as well to try and check for implantation dips etc. It's just another way to both feel like I'm doing something and torment myself at the same time.

When do you think you ovulated? X


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Hello!

Just to chime in late about your question about Clomid and if it doesn't work first time. Your blood results definitely suggest you ovulated on 50mg so that's great! As I understand it, when you ovulate on Clomid, it's then similar to the chances of a couple without fertility problems conceiving - so it could take a few months to conceive if you're ovulating and everything else is fine.

(If you hadn't ovulated, the dose of Clomid could be increased to 100mg or maybe 150mg to see whether that helped you ovulate.)

Sorry you've been through the mill with all this. Really hoping for good news for you soon. Xx


----------

